# Vapers Survey!



## Rob Fisher (13/10/22)

Vapers Survey - 2022


The central message of the VSML work has always been based on evidence. Therefore, every year, VSML calls on South African vapers and electronic cigarette users to participate in its annual Vapers Survey. This year, which marks our fourth iteration, will be no different, other than the hope...




vsml.co.za

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (13/10/22)

...done yesterday !

...come on everybody !

...let's go !

...do it now !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (13/10/22)

Done

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (13/10/22)

Done

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (13/10/22)

Done

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## adriaanh (13/10/22)

Done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/10/22)

Done

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## JuanB (13/10/22)

Done

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/10/22)

Done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Caramia (13/10/22)

Done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## blujeenz (13/10/22)

two words
lets go Brandon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## WV2021 (13/10/22)

Done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (13/10/22)

Done
with Pleasure

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## zx14 (13/10/22)

Done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88 (13/10/22)

Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## KUDU (13/10/22)

Done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Angelskeeper (14/10/22)

Done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Chris T (15/10/22)

done

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mzr (15/10/22)

Done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (16/10/22)

Bumping this for those who haven’t seen the thread

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (16/10/22)

Done! As well as the petition that shows \I have already done it, so I've done my part, now do yours please.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (16/10/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Asterix (16/10/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## NOOB (17/10/22)

Done. Come on people, complete the survey. It takes 5 minutes from your day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaperlee (17/10/22)

DONE

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

